# HELP!! Has anyone felt implantation??? How did it feel for you?



## bubbles81

So yesterday I was 9dpo and i started to feel some pains that I can only describe as a pulling sensation/twinge in the area where the stomach meets the pubic hair but slightly to the left. These twinges were on and off all day. Could this be implantation?

In my last pregnancy I felt the same type of twinges at 6dpo but they only lasted for a few minutes and not all day. At the time I assumed implantation but now im not sure if it was too early.

Anyway I was just wondering if any of you have felt implantation and if so, how many dpo were you and can you try to describe the feeling and where you felt it?

Thank you xxx


----------



## LovesMyLovey

I felt the same thing yesterday at 8 dpo. so fingers crossed tight for us!


----------



## bubbles81

Anyone else?? x


----------



## TNK

I felt cramps at first then the pulling feeling and the twinges on both sides for me. Then I had this heavy feeling that made me feel like I was pregnat and I got excited but then I walked downstairs to give DH a kiss goodnight and all of a sudden a sharp pain went through me and the heavy feeling was gone. But that feeling was replaced but this milky white discharge that has no smell and that has got me excited once more. My breast have been sore this entire time! Not one day did I get relief from that and for me this is NOT normal! My breast get tender not sore but a little tender a few days before AF not this soon and not this sore!!!! 

I've had more things going on with my body but I feel like a crazy person for charting them but I see a lot of women do and the ones who get pregnant, I have all their symptoms!!!!!!

Good luck~


----------



## MindUtopia

Yes, mine felt like being pricked with a pin or pinched slightly over and over again in the same spot, maybe an inch or so below the pubic hair line on the right side This was at 5 dpo and by 6 dpo I started feeling really tired and headachey, followed at 8 dpo by really sore nipples and the beginnings of nausea. I'd never, ever felt a 'symptom' in the TWW so I knew this must have been implantation. I had a strong positive at 10 dpo and am measuring ahead by 4 days, so baby must have implanted really early, so that must have been what I felt. I think go with your intuition. You know your body. Good luck!


----------



## twinkletoe

Hey there! It is my first cycle of TTC and I think I am about 7-8 DPO. I have been having cramping and slight twinges in my lower tummy and also very strange lower back pain which I have no idea if it is a symptom?!

I hope it is implantation and I hope your is too!  When are you going to test?


----------



## bubbles81

Thanks for all of the replies ladies and good luck to the ladies that are waiting for a BFP! 

I'm 10dpo today n won't test til at least next Monday...I've been taking vit B complex in the first half of my cycle n it extended LP to 16 days last month so don't want to test too early n be disappointed! x

Anymore implantation stories? I've read lots about an implantation bleed but not seen much on the actual feeling n there must be lots of ladies that experience it x


----------



## Zeri

I've felt implantation with each pregnancy I"ve had (4, but 3 mcs). for me it was usually around 8dpo or 9 dpo, and it was a dull type of aching in my lower right area (uterus area) that lasted a minute or more.


----------



## bubbles81

Just bumping this to see if anyone else will share their experience! x


----------



## lozzyme

Hey I have no idea on the dpo, but it was 2 weeks ago (I was due af 5 days ago so I guess it was about 2 weeks after last af) and I had cramping and back ache for about 5 days, then it went and now its back again. Also get a small stabby pain more on the right side lasts for a few seconds then goes. Had nothing but negatives since wednesday though, but still holding out hope as I feel nothing like af will start! :) hope that helps!


----------



## TNK

lozzyme said:


> Hey I have no idea on the dpo, but it was 2 weeks ago (I was due af 5 days ago so I guess it was about 2 weeks after last af) and I had cramping and back ache for about 5 days, then it went and now its back again. Also get a small stabby pain more on the right side lasts for a few seconds then goes. Had nothing but negatives since wednesday though, but still holding out hope as I feel nothing like af will start! :) hope that helps!

I hope you get your BFP soon! I've had all the signs this month which I never get and its drove me absolutely crazy!! I took my second test today and it was a :BFN: So...My hope has been reduced to a little pea size nugget...lol.....


----------



## jenniferttc1

yes I felt the same thing, around 7dpo when I was pregnant with my son. Never felt them before except the month we concieved him.


----------



## lozzyme

Keep hopeful! Its not over till the witch rears her ugly head!! When will u test next? Im not sure when to do mine, also the fear of the bfn is always there! FX for you! X


----------



## TNK

If she doesn't show up then I gotta call my doctor on Thursday....I got a little crazy this month because I feel so different so I tested at home.....

Good luck~


----------



## lozzyme

Let us know how u go!


----------



## TNK

I will


----------



## bubbles81

Sooo Ive not felt that same twinge like pain since that day and am really hoping its a good sign. 

Good luck ladies x


----------



## TNK

bubbles81 said:


> Sooo Ive not felt that same twinge like pain since that day and am really hoping its a good sign.
> 
> Good luck ladies x

YAY!!! That could be a really good sign!!! I am crossing my fingers for you!!!!!!

Btw ladies AF stopped by this month.....


----------



## lozzyme

No way! What a bitch! October BFP for u!!


----------



## TNK

lozzyme said:


> No way! What a bitch! October BFP for u!!

Thank you! but not gonna happen...I have to take birth control for a month then take my injections so if I see a BFP and I hope I will then it will be in November! Just in time for my husband's birthday!!!!!


----------



## lozzyme

That will be a lovely birthday present!! And one very much longed for I'm sure!!
Positive thinking! Happy woman, happy uterus lol! X


----------



## Sweetesttaboo

Hi keeping my fingers crossed for you all that these twinges and pinches are a bfp waiting to happen :).
Myself, I think I had IB yesterday at 12 dpo!? I'm due tomorrow, not many symptoms either way just praying this is my month after my mc a few months ago.

Good luck everyone x


----------



## lozzyme

What does IB mean? Fingers crossed for you! X


----------



## Sweetesttaboo

Implantation bleed


----------



## lozzyme

Oh yea, duhhh! Lol


----------



## rocko

Not to be Debbie Downer, because there's a good chance it IS impl. if it's a new sensation, but I've had many times now where I have felt what you're describing and then end up having an AF visit. I've driven myself crazy with hope and now TRY to ignore anything except a late AF (easier said then done sometimes, right?).

I really really hope it is implantation for you all!!! Update us when you find out, please?


----------



## TNK

rocko said:


> Not to be Debbie Downer, because there's a good chance it IS impl. if it's a new sensation, but I've had many times now where I have felt what you're describing and then end up having an AF visit. I've driven myself crazy with hope and now TRY to ignore anything except a late AF (easier said then done sometimes, right?).
> 
> I really really hope it is implantation for you all!!! Update us when you find out, please?

SO not wrong! This was my second go with injections and I am not a symptom spotter person and this month I felt so much wonderful things that were new to my body and I felt in my heart this was it but it wasn't.


----------



## lozzyme

I'm out too I think :( darn!!


----------



## TNK

lozzyme said:


> I'm out too I think :( darn!!

:hugs:


----------



## bubbles81

It looks like I'm out this month as well :( am 14dpo n been spotting for last 2 days so expecting AF sometime soon. I feel like my body is playing trucks on me in a regular basis now :(

Good luck to everyone that hasn't yet seen the witch! x


----------



## TNK

bubbles81- Sorry to hear that! My body did the same thing to me this month too! Here if you need to talk! I'm CD 4..Yesterday was tough but today feels better...Probably because its Friday!


----------



## bubbles81

I dont feel too bad to be honest...am kind of used to it now :( AF isnt here yet but still spotting...will prob show 2moro now x


----------



## TNK

Any month I didn't cry I consider that a win! :D Spotting isn't a period...I'd wait for a full bleed before I counted myself out!


----------

